# We have the cutest kid! I'm sure of it.



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

We've had a pretty monochromatic herd for a while, black with white spots, a brown mini-Nubian, and a black/brown moonspotted buck. All the kids were iterations of previous (b/w). Finally, we got this splashy buckling! I love him.

We're on "E" names this year and open to suggestions. He's a Mini Nubian x Nigerian and polled. Photos don't capture how cute!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Aww! Adorable!:inlove:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Beautiful!!!!!!! 
Do you mean starting with the letter E? Then I say either Echo or Elvis. 
Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh Elvis! I thought of that in our last kidding and forgotten. Einstein too, but he's so showy, Elvis seems better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

He's a handsome one! All the ladies are gonna love him! You should call him Enrique!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cute little guy!
Eli, Elliot, Emmanuel...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh he's a cutie! 

How about, 
Everett
Ezra
Evander 
Ellery


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

You're all so fun- thanks! Our last litter was Eloise, (Swirling) Eddie, and Elefante. My 10 yr old daughter is buying the doeling, who looks exactly like her mama, so I'm going to suggest Echo for her. She was thinking Elder (as in elderflower). 

Do you ever sell your kids livestock? I figure she has true control in her breeding program then and can earn money on any kids. She will get a discount though...


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

He's adorable! Congratulations! Are you going to keep him?

My first few years of breeding, I always got fairly plain colored goats. I had high hopes for flashy colors, but my kids were usually variations of buckskin. I'd even have dreams in the weeks before kidding that my does kidded litters of plain brown babies! In the last couple of years, I haven't cared. I just want healthy kids and easy deliveries, and good conformation too of course. And go figure, the last couple of years I've had flashy litters and lots of color. So it appears that the key to getting pretty colors is to no longer care about pretty colors :clever:


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Ha! I'd have dreams about gender with my human kids but to dream about goat kids' color is pretty serious stuff! This is our first year breeding with this little moonspotted buffalo of a buck- so far so good!

We won't keep him. He's worth too much, I think, to wether- polled, spashy-flashy moonspotted ND x MN with good milk lines...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Make sure to add all your kids to the 2021 Tally!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-10#post-2511069


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

littleheathens said:


> We've had a pretty monochromatic herd for a while, black with white spots, a brown mini-Nubian, and a black/brown moonspotted buck. All the kids were iterations of previous (b/w). Finally, we got this splashy buckling! I love him.
> 
> We're on "E" names this year and open to suggestions. He's a Mini Nubian x Nigerian and polled. Photos don't capture how cute!


Oh my goodness me. He's freakin' adorable! What a little cutie!!! That face, lol. So sweet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I like Elvis..flashy, popular, and very very well loved for his looks!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Elvis! YEAH!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, Elvis!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hunka hunka.burning Love...(Elvis song)


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Elvis!!! He's adorable


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi sister is Elvira- such a throwback set of twins! I recommend listening to the Oak Ridge Boys song if it's been a while. 

I guess I'm kinda old.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Guess that makes me kind of old as well, know Elvira well. His heart was on fire for that lady love. Three Dog Knight has a cute diddy called "Eli's coming"; better hide your heart, can't get away from that burning yearning, ect. Sounds like the Eli of this song might be some type of a heartthrob. Or possibly a player? Was going to mention this name choice before now, day late and dollar short. Elvis and Elvira are nice names.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

High O silver AWAAAAYYYYY!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Eldermine.


----------

